# Brittany Ferries- any discounts available



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I am researching the possibility of taking the ferry to Santander/Bilbao to enable us to get to the South of France with the minimum amount of hassle etc. For work/school reasons we can only go during the summer holidays and I was looking at booking one way and then visiting the Atlantic Coast and possibly Dordogne before coming back via the tunnel. We can obviously use Tesco vouchers for the tunnel but there only seems to be the published price for the ferry.
As I am being quoted £625 one way ( and £1200 return!) I was was wondering whether there is any discounts available for a single crossing? The CCC offers discounts one way as long as you make a return crossing , albeit only 10%. 
As these crossings are availble for booking now, does Brittany Ferries use the Easyjet method of fare pricing, or is there a possibility of fares being reduced nearer the date of travel.?
Any tips etc would be appreciated


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Brittany ferries*

The terms, 'price reductions' and 'Brittany Ferries', do not go together, we live in Cornwall and it's cheaper for us to drive to Dover for Calais, than use the Plymouth/ Roscoff crossing.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

It is always a problem when one company has a monopoly on a route.
The reason for considering it is the fact that I only need drive just over 100 miles to be in Biarritz and environs as opposed to 650 ish from Calais...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It may be me, but I can not see how anyone would use these ferries down to spain, they are always £650 upwards, the time you are on board, you could be using your motorhome !!

the cost of the ferry alone, would pay for many miles worth of diesel.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Hymervanman,

In my experience the only discount available when booking direct with B/F is by being a member of their Travel Club. As for their pricing structure, I am pretty sure that prices stay constant throughout the year and do not go up, or down, as you get closer to any particular departure date. The routes to Santander/Bilbao seem to be very popular despite the price so B/F obviously dont feel that they need to offer cut-price fares. We travelled to Santander in late August with a small car (Corsa) with 4 people and had 2 outside cabins out and back, total price £980. We loved the ship, the Pont Aven, and on the way down saw whales, dolphins etc. All in all we thought it was worth the money, after all, the ferry is part of the holiday as well, so I would say that if you can afford it, go for it and enjoy the experience.

Caulkhead

p.s. dont be put off by tales of rough-seas in the Bay of Biscay.  We had Severe Gale 9 on the way back and the ship hardly moved.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Last year I spent five and a half weeks in France using Dover / Dunkirk I travelled to Cambo near the Spanish border and went into Spain shopping a couple of times My mileage in England was about 500 miles. I spent £555 on diesel my total mileage was about 2500.

For me it's a no brainer if you have the time, If time is short hen se your money to save you time simples  

bigfrank3


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferries*

I have replied to a few posts with similar questions.

BF UK-Spain is great if you dont have the time to travel through France. And if you do the sums correctly, the costs are around the same as Eastern Channel routes if you factor in the true, fuel, tolls, wear and tear and depreciation factors.

Just returned from Portsmouth-Bilbao-Portsmouth (not by motorhome). We travelled in our Minibus and hired a Villa. To Fly from Manchester and hire a smaller bus came out at over £3,000 + Fuel. To go via Brittany Ferries and take our own was £850 for the Ferry. Sailed out Friday 23d September, returned Sunday 9th October. No Luggage restrictions! No Brainer, mini cruise added to holiday. Saw plenty of Dolphins on the way, nothing on return (well we did pass a small sailing boat in a fairly strong wind).

We are due to go out again after Christmas Portsmouth-Bilabo-Santander-Portsmouth. Using BF means we get an extra 4 days where we want to be, rather than batting it down roads non stop to get where we need to be.

As I have also said before, if we had the time, would probably prefer to take our time en-route and touring. As we all work here, we can't.

Our 8m Motorhome with and outside cabin starts at around £350 each way out of main season.

Horses for Courses

TM


----------



## jellybeen (Aug 26, 2011)

*brittainy ferries discounts*

we live in cornwall and are travelling to spain to spend 5 months this winter.we are travelling plymouth to santander and the cost with brittainy ferries is £340 one way using inside cabin for 2 people .havent booked a return but have been quoted £614 so wont be coming back via santander.travelling to st malo or roscoff to plymouth quoted £195.not booked yet but have been told it is cheaper to book in france so will try this in march. the only discount i've heard of is property owners club,even if you dont own a property if you know someone who does you can get a discount quoting their membership number,they also get a £10 discount when they book on top of the property owners discount.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

hI,
Just a note that you cannot book eurotunnel for single journeys with Tesco vouchers.
chris


----------



## MTCInsurance (Jan 24, 2008)

having been a telephone operator for MTC Travel for some time and booking ferries everyday Brittany Ferries very rarely bring out offers particularly on the Santander route and not normally on single crossings either. They also tend to put their pricing up as you get closer to the date as you have less choice of cabin and space becomes a premium. Many people I used to talk weighed up the mileage against the price and as others have said if you have the time there are some virtues to driving through France to get to your destinantion. The ferry crossing to Spain is also a mini cruise though and can be a great relaxing start to a holiday!


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

I believe you can use AirMiles (or whatever they're now called) as part payment against BF to Bilbao or Santander.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*millions*



timontrak said:


> I believe you can use AirMiles (or whatever they're now called) as part payment against BF to Bilbao or Santander.
> 
> Cheers - Tim


True

But you need millions to get across Biscay or the Channel


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Hymervanman,
If you PM me I can give you a BF discount.

I also tried using Air Miles and it ended up more than a regular crossing as to change the day cost me £80.

Ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

apply for and get a Brittany ferries exec club card, used to be called owners abroad. Immediate 30% off fares and free breakfasts.

We are going out 13 November back 30 November Portsmouth to Bilbao 2 adults, vehicle, 3 dogs, pet cabin each way, and it was less than £700. The membership costs £100 annually and this year I have saved over £700 on our trips.

I use BF because of time saved and less driving. 

On 13th I will leave home at 07.00, 4 hours on ferry to England and then drive to Portsmouth, 4.5 hours, I arrive in Bilbao after 32 nights on board, this sailing stops in Roscoff to change crew, at 07.30 on 15th and then have a 6 hour drive. Total miles UK 220, Spain 350

Dover would be another 2 hours, the M25 and 100 miles extra and then 20 hours through France and either the peripherique of Lyons and 750 miles. I'm the only driver at present. Its a no brainer.

Coming back ties in even better, leave Sitges at mid day 30th and back home 06.00 2nd (better boat timetabling) having had two nights sleep on board BF and IOMSPCo. Via France/Calais I would not get back any sooner but would have spent another 16hours driving each way and driven another 1,000 miles. I arrive and get back refreshed instead of exhausted


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

> I arrive in Bilbao after 32 nights on board


After that slow boat I'm surprised you have any time for a holiday! :lol:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

sorry fingers slipped two nights on way out, one night back


----------

